# Masked protesters could face jail, fines under Tory MP bill



## 57Chevy (7 May 2012)

Article shared with provisions of the Copyright Act

I think it's about time too :nod:

Masked protesters could face jail, fines under Tory MP bill
The Canadian Press  May 6, 2012
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2012/05/06/pol-ottawa-bill-targets-masked-protesters-jail-fines.html

The Harper government is throwing its weight behind a private member's bill that would give police the power to arrest anyone hiding their identity during a riot or unlawful assembly.

Conservative backbencher Blake Richards is proposing penalties of up to five years in prison or a fine of up to $5,000 for protesters who wear a mask or disguise.

The bill, Richards said in an interview, is designed to give police more power to prevent the kinds of riots that have caused so much damage, including the current student riots in Quebec, the Stanley Cup riot of last spring in Vancouver and the G20 protests in Toronto two years ago.

continues at link...

Photo:
Anti-capitalist protesters march during a demonstration in Montreal, Tuesday, May 1, 2012.  (Canadian Press / Ryan Remiorz )


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 May 2012)

Excellent.  About time I agree.  Treat it just like robbing a 7-11 with a mask on.  It's one thing to protest, another thing to hide behind a mask and riot etc.  Thankfully the Torys have enough to push this through without a problem.


----------

